# Wesson at 14 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wesson is 14 months old, and looking lovely I think  We are going to be starting her health tests and working towards some titles, and are hoping to have puppies born in 2014 (with a breeding December of next year).


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Curious about her pedigree, do you have it? I like her head quite a bit!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I LOVE her head  She has the best head of all my bitches.

Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She does have a lovely head, are you doing show? If so, I think you'll do well! I do find her very long, though.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My favourite female of yours is Vixie... just beautiful.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Head shot at 8 months










Recent head shots (last few days)

Please forgive the color on this one


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> She does have a lovely head, are you doing show? If so, I think you'll do well! I do find her very long, though.


Yes. And she is long. First breeding is planned with one of three Euro show line males. One of the goals is to shorten her up 

Thank you for the compliments! Glad you like Vixie, too  She's being "put away" for awhile. She's going through "a thing" LOL


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She's looking lovely!!! :wub:
I love that deepness in her eyes!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes she does look long, sleek and beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Love, love, love dear Wessilu! From her head to her rear, and not to mention those nice dark eyes and her fantastic bone/substance. She presents such a pretty picture!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the compliments  Loving how this girl is turning out. She has her faults, like any other dog, but I don't think she's anything to sneeze at


----------

